# My 1st pics



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

Here are my 1st pictures, only been training a few months

I dont have any before pictures im afraid hopefully ill have some afters!!

Any tips/critisicm welcome! ( I know i need a tan lol)


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Hi dude.

Personally I think you have a great base there to work with.

You might benefit from eating a bulking diet, and lifting some heavy weights!!

Looks like you have a fast metabolism naturally, so fat gain, shouldnt be to bad.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

I find it impossible to put weight on!

i have put a stone on in a year though


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

eat eat eat .. get yourself eating every couple of hours (decent proteins,fat and carbs) for a good year, then come back and thank me


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

more to it than just eating cos its easy to just get fat...

whats youre routine like bud?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

You're lean and i would stay that way if i were you. You look pretty Ectomorphic but that does'nt mean you can't build that muscle base up even more over time with intelligent training and quality diet.


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey m8, as said you got a good base to start with just need to start building it up, and eat like a horse but yh make sure its the right things and not crap/junk food go to the diet/nutrition section and have a look through there


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you find it hard to put weight on then you have a fast metabolism so you need to up your calories, Cal is also correct how you train has an influence but not as much as the food....

post up your diet for a typical day so we can advise


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

thnks for backin me Ps ... IMO you need to be eating clean good foods regular before anythink else in order to get to were you want. get ur diet up mate


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

My usual diet is (i work nights!)

Wake up 8pm - Boal of porride or Muelit

1.00am (1st break in work!) - Usually a pasta dish but sometimes i have chips with it and some beans

4.30am (2nd break) - Protein Bar

7.30am (When im home) - Boal of porddige or museli again followed by a bacon Roll

10.30am (just before bed) - 2 Bagels with phillidalphia

my training regime is :

Shoulders

Seated Dumbbell Press - 3 Sets 8-12 Reps (12.5kg at the moment)

Side Lateral Raise - 3 Sets 8-12 Reps (5kg on 1st set then 7kg on 2nd,3rd sets)

Chest

Bench Press - 3 Sets 8-12 Rep (Start with 50KG, then 55KG and 60KG assisted on the 3rd set)

Cable Crossover - 3 Sets 8-12 Reps (20KG on 1st 2 sets, 25KG on last)

Back

Lat Pull Down - 3 Sets 8-12 Reps (50KG on 1st 2 sets, 55KG on last)

Seated Row - 3 Sets 8-12 Reps (35KG all 3 sets)

Arms

Seated Alternate Hammer Curl - 3 Sets 8-12 reps (12.5kg 1st, 15kg last)

Standing Bicep Cable Curl - 3 Sets 8-12 reps (35KG 1st,2nd, 40KG last)

Tricep Pushdown (cable) - 3 Sets 8-12 reps (35KG 1st,2nd, 40KG last)

Triceps Pushdown - Rope Attachment - 3 Sets 8-12 reps (30KG 1st,2nd, 35 KG last)


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

All I can see in that diet is about 75% carbs and 25% protein.

Got to start eating more protein.

What do you weight?

For example I weight 136lbs and I am currently eating 150g protein a day, split in to 5 x 30g meals.

To give you an example a chicken breast is around 25-30g protein.

Steak is about 35-40g and an egg is around 6g protein.

This is my diet:

Training days.

Breakfast 9am.

Porridge oats 23 almonds and 30g Whey , multivitamin

Snack 12pm.

Tin of tuna and one hard boiled egg.

3pm Lunch.

Chicken breast (could be a salmon steak here or turkey etc), rice/sweet potatoe and brocolli

6pm (pre workout)

Chicken breast sandwich with cheese and ham

9pm (post workout)

30g whey protein with oats and a bananana.

Works out to 150g protein.

Off days exactly the same except last meal, is either fish or steak with salad and an egg.

Its not a great diet, but its gives you an idea.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

we`re gonna have a proper chat about the importance of diet sometime dudes 

or maybe i just mean how anal a diet has to be in importance over routine..

cos i obviously do eat fairly ok


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Bulk bulk bulk 

Your allready pretty lean 

~Goodluck


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

It's hard to get eating properly because of night shifts, ill have to try, i think i just need to pick a week and say right **** it, liam you are going to do this diet and stick to it

Perhaps a late resolution?

I havent been to the gym for about a month now, always the same after i go on holiday, i need to drag my ass back there sometime soon aswell

and opethdisciple i weigh 10stone, well i did before i went on holiday, probably slightly less than that now!!

Would anyone like to write a new routine for me?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Liam_G said:


> My usual diet is (i work nights!)
> 
> Wake up 8pm - Boal of porride or Muelit
> 
> ...


What time do you wake up from sleeping off nights?What time are you hitting the gym?


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

8pm i wake up at night

I hit the gym in the mornings, Usually Tuesday morning and Thursday morning


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Liam_G said:


> 8pm i wake up at night
> 
> I hit the gym in the mornings, Usually Tuesday morning and Thursday morning


What when you finish a night shift? Have you tried going for 45mins before you start work? How much time have you got between waking and work? You might find you get more out of it AND are more awake during your shift!


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

Well i can only go to my JJB gym from 8am-4pm so i wouldnt be able to go before work unfortunatley due to what my membership is ( i went for the cheapest!)

So i go in mornings instead, and yeah after work (probably not a wise move!)


----------

